# Leather britches beans



## adml1 (Aug 23, 2012)

We are starting our garden and my husband wanted to know if there was something in particular I would want. My answer was "shuck beans" or some call them leather britches. What particular type of green bean do you plant. I can remember snapping them and then putting them on a string. But how do you store them after they are dried. I also remember my mamaw coming them in a pressure cooked with a ham. bone. Are there another ways? It's been over 25 years since I have had any and I can almost taste them


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I actually get a stringless bean and can them. Burpee's classic stringless or Bluelake are good (as are many others). Put them in canner with 1/4tsp salt, and they're good to go. You could out in canning jar with ham cubes, too, but I've never done that. Never thought about getting a stringed variety and hanging them to dry them out...interesting!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

For a few years, I grew produce to sell at markets. I had some customers that insisted that I grow "half runner" green beans so that they could use them for shucky beans.

They didn't want them picked at the normal time either. I had to let them get big and tough before I picked them. They would thread a string through them, hang them to dry, then slow cook them with ham. I'm pretty sure they just always left them hanging to store them. But I would imagine that once they are dried out, you can store them in a big jar, or eve in a ziplock bag. 

I had 3 customers that would buy them up every year.

I never did try making them. They sound good.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

This is a thing for leather britches.

https://kentuckyholler.wordpress.com/2011/07/06/shucky-beans/


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Ive strung up plain old green beans (let them grow until the seeds bulged in them, then picked them). Ite a matchstick on the end of a string, darning needle on the other end. String them & hang in an airy, shaded place (I put under my porch eaves) Indoors would be better, reduces chances of molding. Let them hang until leathery. 
To cook, just cut string, put them in pot of water and simmer until soft. Takes a long time. 
If you want to save time, snip off the ends and string them (if needed) before you string them. 
Pressure cooking would cut the looooong cooking time.

I liked them, hubby didn't.


----------

